# HDR Landscapes



## Groucho123 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tried some 3 exposure HDR's today. 
#1 is done with Photomatix at "moderate" levels, still looks a bit HDRish to me.
#2 is doen with NIK's HDR, dient find a moderate setting I liked, so went colorful.
#3 i personally like to most, the B&W helps a lot to overcome HDR.

What do you think?


----------



## Darawan (Feb 23, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 23, 2014)

I like number 1. Not understanding why you want to do HDR but dont want it to look HDR. Do you mean, you just dont want it to look cartoonish? Anyway, they all look good.


----------



## twinrivers19 (Mar 5, 2014)

They all look very nice, to me.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 5, 2014)

My first reaction when opening them, was "Oh yeah, finally some hdr that I can enjoy". Very nicely done. I can say that I like all three, I want to like the b&w best but I think #2 may be the best.

All three are keepers in my book.


----------



## lambertpix (Mar 5, 2014)

I like #1 a lot.  #2 isn't bad, but I think that blue is just a bit supernatural.

Nice set.


----------



## Groucho123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the feedback. Based on that I tried some B&W on #1. Personally I think it worked well.


----------

